# MS Word not Collating ... Just doesnt make sense!!!



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All,

I've got a weird collating issue with a MS Word Document in which i can just not get it to collate (at times... NOTE: at times).

If i open this document by directly double-clicking on it, and go to print multiple copies with both the collate options selected (the collate option given when print box displays as well as within the "properties" section of the printer) i just cannot get this document to collate. It just comes out several pages of page 1, followed by several pages of page 2 etc. Another important thing is that any following blank documents created while this document is still open will not collate as well even with all collate options selected.

However, if i was to load MS Word via Programs -->MS Word, load a blank document first and then open the document that wont collate and then print it with all collate options ticked, it collates quite fine. All following blank documents collate fine.

I've also saved this document with collate options ticked and has not changed anything. What i have not done is saved this document when a blank document was opened first. I will give that a go as well.

Would this be an issue with the document, MS Word or the printer driver. The printer being used is a Kyocera-FS3900 with the latest drivers and Firmware. The version of Word is 2003

So any help or suggestions on where look next would be great. Thanks.

Regards

Steve


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The possible difference with double clicking to loading within Word is that the "template" will differ?

Direct double clicking probably loads the document template, loading Word first has the "normal.dot" template loaded before the document?

Just a guess here. A corrupt template perhaps. Open a blank one that works, then the dud document, then copy and paste the contents and save as a different name?


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi,

You are probably right!!! I totally forgot all about templates 

I will try as you have mentioned. thanks a lot!!!


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

OK.. here's the update....

Tried what was mentioned above and that did not fix it. Also deleted Normal.dot and but still no success.

Both blank (new) as well as the suspect document do not collate so every thing i've said above seems to be incorrect.

But, I've narrowed it down to the specific computer or specific install of Office on one computer. 

I've tried the suspect document from another PC with the same printer (connected via the same share as the PC experiencing the problems) and collating works fine. New documents also work fine.

so any ideas? should i try an office repair? thanks


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

>>New documents also work fine.

That means it's NOT a Word problem, but a problem with the document. Try these articles:
http://www.officearticles.com/word/avoid_document_corruption_and_bloating_in_microsoft_word.htm
http://www.officearticles.com/word/recover_a_corrupt_microsoft_word_document.htm


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi,

Unsure why you mean it is NOT a word problem? If the document prints fine from a different computer then how could it be a document problem? 

Anyways, I will try what the links have suggested as that seems quite handy. thanks again.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Because you said NEW documents work fine. If it was a problem with your Word install, new documents would NOT work fine.


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi,

The first time i looked at this problem, new documents would collate and so would this particular document if i opened a new document first. However when i went back to try what was first mentioned, even new documents did NOT collate. 

However, if i open this particular file first or even after a new document was created (on another computer), i can collate without any problems.

Sorry if i caused any confusion....


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi All,

Finally solved and it was something so simple...

There is a setting called "Ignore application collate" and this option was selected. When it was de-selected all was fine...

hope this helps other people in the future


----------



## morganpetro (Aug 23, 2007)

The HP LaserJet 3500 in our office has also stopped collating in Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook, etc. The box is checked for collating when you select multiple copies in the print option in those programs. HELP!!


----------



## scooby_steve (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi,

I can suggest one more thing to try...

that is:

unselect/uncheck the "collate" option on the print dialog box that pops up when you go to print from within your program, however, click on the "properties" box in the print dialog box and select collate from within there. Also try it vice versa if the above does not work.

Hope this helps.


----------

